# Suggestions needed from the community



## atosk930 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm an advanced amateur (5 years shooting) looking to get your advice on my next purchase. I don't consider myself a photographer, I just enjoy taking pictures and preserving the moment. I play around in most genres of photography. Primarily nature, family, etc...

Below is a link to my Flickr page to give an idea.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/atosk89/6803869748/#

I currently own a Rebel xTi, EF-S 18-55 (kit), EF 28-135 IS, EF 75-300, and EF 50 1.8 II. 

I'll leave it at that. Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well...what'd you have in mind to get? A new lens? Or a new body? Both? 

If you feel that the body is not really limiting you (for example, you're missing a lot of shots because you can't increase the ISO, or it doesn't focus fast enough, etc), then concentrate on lenses. If you get EF mount lenses you can take them with you when you move bodies, potentially up to full-frame if you ever want to go that far.

In terms of lenses, it sounds like you need 1 pretty good general purpose lens, a decent telephoto, and maybe one wide or normal fast prime. 

I'd kinda recommend the 24-105L f/4 IS USM as a general purpose lens, although the 24-70L f/2.8 is faster you won't lose as much at the long end. I see this replacing your 18-55, 28-135, and possibly the 50 f/1.8. You lose some at the wide end (you'd need to step back further to get everyone in an image) compared to the 18-55, but the image quality will be vastly superior. It is a bit expensive, at ~$1K new, but you can find it cheaper used or from people who bought it as a kit lens for 5d2/5d3 and don't want it. Alternatively, the new 18-135 could cover that whole range and be decent quality.

On second thought...the EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 IS USM is fast, and has good reviews as to it's image quality and is probably a more usable length for your family/inside shots. Something like the one of the 70-200 or 70-300 lenses would be good for telephoto. You don't need to get the most expensive version of any of those lenses.

For fast primes, depending on your needs, the 24L, 35L, 50 f/1.4, 85 f/1.8 are all viable options, and there are somewhat cheaper options of the 24 & 35 depending on your needs, and the 17-55 is probably as good or better at those ranges than the lower cost alternatives.

If you're wanting a new body, the T3i/T4i are good buys (buy without the kit lens if you can), or you can move up to the 60D or 7D (new firmware which adds a lot to the 7D). If you really want to spend, move up to the 5d2 or 5d3, but unless you really feel you will need those capabilities and are willing to start buying lots of L lenses, I don't recommend it for you yet.


----------



## atosk930 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm tempted to sell off the entire bag (except for the nifty fifty  ) and start fresh since most of it was given to me by a friend upgrading to newer gears.

The buffet of information you laid out was useful. Would the AF on the 5d2 be a great improvement over my xTi? 

From reading reviews and discussions (CR included) about 5d2's AF technology, I want to make sure that I would notice a difference in speed/accuracy.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 7, 2012)

The center point AF may (or may not) be improved over your XTi's center point, but overall it would probably not be a great improvement over your XTi. If you're concerned about a new body with better AF, the T4i, 60D, or especially 7D would be more suited. The 5d3 as well, but that's a huge leap, and a bunch of money. Unless you know you are going to want to shoot where you'd really need the capabilities of the 5d3, I'd stick with the T4i or 7D. Maybe wait until Photokina which will be going on shortly to see what 70D or 'entry level FF' Canon comes up with.

I'd keep what you have so far, especially lenses, until you decide what your upgrade path might be short term, and possibly medium term. As you said, you've been using it for 5 years which is quite a bit of experience, even if it's mostly just family/nature shots. So you probably can make some plans for what you might want to get in the near future (1-3 years) in terms of lenses/body, and then how much money you can save and when the usual sales are (Christmas and early Summer usually for Canon).


----------



## MKIIIphotographer (Aug 7, 2012)

Longtime reader, first time posting!

Nice to see a fellow Santa Cruz photographer. From the sounds of it you might do better with one spectacular lens and camera. Ebay your current kit and start the upgrade. Although the 5D2 is a great camera... if you're looking for fast focus/AF, I'd stay away from the 5D2. That is probably the weakest aspect of that particular body.

I'd try a 60D or 7D... as for a lens, from the looks of your photostream I'd suggest a 24-105 or a 24-70 mkI or mkII. 

If you're in SC hit me up on my Flickr account : profile David KM. We do photowalks all the time !!! Lots of lenses to test drive.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome MKIIIphotographer, didn't even realize OP was in Santa Cruz. I'm up a short ways in Santa Monica


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 8, 2012)

If you are minded to get a full frame camera such as the 5D2, then I would hang onto the 50mm f1.8 and the 28-135 IS. Both are very decent lenses on full frame. The 28-135 in particular is a good walkaround lens and will let you focus on expanding rather than augmenting your range.

You wouldn't get a great deal for your XTi, so if it's working maybe just hang onto it as your B camera.

Ditch the 75-300. Not a terribly good lens. Probably the same for the 18-55 (if its the kit mk2 non-IS). If you are keeping the Xti I guess it's sensible to keep that as well, given the likely low resale value.

Even if you stick with APS-C for your new body I would suggest your old 18-55 and 75-300 have no life on it, as anything you buy now will really show up both lenses shortcomings.


----------



## MKIIIphotographer (Aug 8, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Welcome MKIIIphotographer, didn't even realize OP was in Santa Cruz. I'm up a short ways in Santa Monica



Nice to meet ya! If your ever heading this way... give me a heads up!


----------



## Ryan708 (Aug 8, 2012)

I upgraded from a canon T1i to a 60d and Im very happy. The auto-focus is a bunch faster, and hunts less often in dark environments. My fantastic plastic is actually very good in low light with the 60d. Quite a bit less noise than the t1i also. wireless flash I find usefull esp. for macro. 5.3 FPS isnt super quick but it feels fast after using a rebel. Hope some input helps!


----------



## elflord (Aug 8, 2012)

atosk930 said:


> I'm tempted to sell off the entire bag (except for the nifty fifty  ) and start fresh since most of it was given to me by a friend upgrading to newer gears.
> 
> The buffet of information you laid out was useful. Would the AF on the 5d2 be a great improvement over my xTi?
> 
> From reading reviews and discussions (CR included) about 5d2's AF technology, I want to make sure that I would notice a difference in speed/accuracy.



Based on your stream on flickr, AF performance shouldn't be your main priority. Full frame (any full frame including the 5D Classic) will give you a boost for portraits and landscapes. 

You would probably find a flash useful for your people shots. 

Good lenses aren't cheap, so you might be better off keeping the 50mm and the 28-135, and picking up lenses one at a time -- each time, pick whichever lens you think will do the most for your photography. 

A good general purpose lens (17-55 or 24-70 on ff) could be a good starting point.


----------



## atosk930 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I just moved out to California so I'll probably wait a while to see if anything better comes out and causes other models to drop in price or end up in the refurb section. 

Santa Cruz is just one area I explored. I live closer to Cupertino actually. I'll take another trip to SC soon!

Keep the suggestions coming! This place is great. Thanks for great welcome!


----------



## Menace (Aug 8, 2012)

If you think you'll be staying with APSc sensor camers for a number of years and want fast AF, I'd suggest 7d paired with 17-55 2.8 IS. This combo is a bit pricey but it will be a good investment. 

Later you can add one of the 70-200s to your bag as well as the EFs 60mm Macro (for both close up and portraits). 

Happy shooting


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 8, 2012)

OP, given your self description I would suggest you to get 60D or just wait for 70D. Keep the 50mm from your current lenses and possibly sell everything else. Get the following lenses

EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 (or Tamron 17-50 non-VC if fund strapped)/ or EF-S 15-85 IS
EF 70-300 IS non-L (or Tamron SP 70-300)

If you like Macro then the 100mm f/2.8 either L or non-L (depending on budget). This would work as your portrait lens as well.


----------



## koolman (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

I poked around your flicker for a few minutes. Lots of outdoor work - both wide and long.

I would suggest:

1) Sell the 28-135 your well covered by the other lenses and this lens is not wide on your crop.

2) Purchase Canon 10-22. This will give you wide/UW you are lacking.

For the "next step" I would suggest:

1) Purchase canon t2i - its cheap now and has the same sensor as the 7d.

2) Exchange your 70-300 for Canon 70-300 IS L.


----------

